# Led Lenser H7 new version Jan 2010



## jalbam (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought the headlamp Led Lenser H7 (non-rechargeable) from BatteryJunction and it has arrived today (I am in Spain). Both, the web and the package, claim 150 lumens so nothing to complain. Quite the opposite. Also, very good and fast service from BatteryJunction. I am happy with them.

I am sad because I disassembled the optics to try to fix the beam (it had an strange beam with artifacts) but I eventually broke the LED. I am very clumsy 

So now I would like to buy a new one, but I read on other forums that there is a newer 160 lumens version.

On the picture of the web you can notice it has white letters but mine arrived with red letters. You can see the products here: http://www.batteryjunction.com/led-lenser-h7.html

There are some people who are talking about at least other two versions: 140 and 160 lumens. As far as I could read on other forums, it seems that the newer version of this year 2010 is with 160 lumens and white letters.

Is the only LED Lenser H7 with 160 lumens the rechargeable version or there is another one newer? Since I am willing to buy a new one I would like to purchase the newest.

You can see some sites (as this one http://www.thetorchsite.co.uk/LED_Lenser_H7_Head_Torch.html) that talk about the new 160 version.

Do you think is there much difference between 140, 150 and 160 models? By the way, I have never seen a 140 model, mine was 150.

Thank you in advance and sorry about my English


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL i have on my table last H7R version. .:devil:.. 








```
LedLenser H7	(3 industry NiMH cells 3,796V without load)
         V-In    I-in    P-In    I-led    V-led   P-led   Eff.
High    3,56V  196,7mA  0,745W   195,5mA  3,363V  0,658W  88,3%
Mid     3,73V  149,2mA  0,557W   131,4mA  3,229V  0,424W  76,2%
Low     3,78V   19,5mA  0,070W    11,6mA  3,131V  0,036W  52,2%
```

From 200mA Cree XR-E Q5 can produce about 60 lumens - to be certain i turn the potentiometer knob much over the maximum value that you can set :devil:, but nothing have change.


----------



## electrothump (Jul 11, 2010)

The package I got from Lowes says 174 lumen. I've yet to see any with any lower numbers for the the past year. So, I'm not sure where all the other numbers I keep seeing on the forums here are coming from. One thing to remember is not to try to boost the voltage with the grand idea of getting more light from the led. I fried one early in the game. Needless to say, I didn't try that again. 

I'm not sure what "Szemhazai" is talking about at 60 lumen per 200ma. Maybe that is per one cell. My lights are much brighter than 60 lumen. They are much brighter than my little pocket LDO1 on high


----------



## jalbam (Jul 11, 2010)

Is your package claiming 174 lumen? So there are at least four versions! I am wondering if there are some fakes. I wrote Led Lenser company but I didn't get any reply from them. So I can't be sure if they are real ones or not.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 11, 2010)

*electrothump*, brighter not necessarily means more lumens 

H7 high vs MC10 high (60 vs 120 lumens)













Now you know why ?


----------



## electrothump (Jul 13, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


> *electrothump*, brighter not necessarily means more lumens
> 
> H7 high vs MC10 high (60 vs 120 lumens)
> 
> ...


s

I disagree completely. More lumens, means more light. Now how you use those lumens makes all the difference. Manythings will have an effect on the light outut of any amount of lumen i.e. reflector size and depth, lens etc. But more lumen, if used correctly will outshine less lumens everytime. I had a real nice post on here last night, but it either didn't get posted, or I brain blipped, and didn't post it. Dunno. Those are some pretty nice images. I do understand where you are going with this, but more light = more light.

Dave


----------



## jalbam (Jul 15, 2010)

Also I noticed that there are both H7 in blister and H7 in box.


----------

